

Mac owners 3x more likely than PC owners to have recently paid for a music download - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/31/business/31drill.html?ex=1356757200&en=a7ef6ae3a682919c&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
matth
Anecdotal evidence suggests a high correlation between the number of suckers
born every minute and Mac users.

That said; I want a MacBook Pro. ;-)

------
gojomo
One day I was in CompUSA looking at (overpriced) USB cables. One from the
'main' area (from Belkin I believe) was $23.99. Another in the Mac area a few
yards away, exact same specs and same brand, was $27.99.

I studied the packages for a while to find any other difference -- only a
'made for mac' logo on the packaging. There wasn't even a color difference in
the cable (such as Mac/iPod white).

Mac users are freer with their money -- less price-sensitive and probably even
richer. Sellers know this, and thus there's a 'Mac tax' in retail prices (and
disproportionate effort given to creating high-margin Mac-specific
accessories).

In addition to ITunes integration and any arty/cultural factors, this
freespending tendency also helps explain the paid music download discrepancy.

